# Fleas in With leopard gecko?



## BoratTheLeopardGecko (Jul 16, 2010)

ok so last week i looked in my gecko tub and in there i saw fleas hopping around.

here are my questions.

can they hurt him?

are they dangerous to him?

my cat has them i dont know how i rub flea spray on her everyday they return...

i have moved him to a secondary home atm with paper towel until i fix the problem


----------



## Mozart (Jan 10, 2011)

I can't say I've ever heard of leo's getting Fleas, I'd doubt that they would be able to bite the gecko as they have scales.
But what I would do, clean the tank out first and foremost, make your your leo is safely in a cleaned spare tank whilst this is going on.
Empty of what ever substrate you got, clean and steralise everything in the tank with Reptile disinfectant inc the viv.
Then before you return the gecko in to his tank give him a bath in warm salt water, and gently run use a cotton wool bud to run over him looking for any bite marks.
Don't go spraying any thing on him as you don't know how he would react and if its safe to do so.
Then from now on wards I'd not allow any animals near the leo, and wash hands each and everytime you handle your leo.


----------



## suez (Jul 8, 2007)

Mozart said:


> I can't say I've ever heard of leo's getting Fleas, I'd doubt that they would be able to bite the gecko as they have scales.
> But what I would do, clean the tank out first and foremost, make your your leo is safely in a cleaned spare tank whilst this is going on.
> Empty of what ever substrate you got, clean and steralise everything in the tank with Reptile disinfectant inc the viv.
> Then before you return the gecko in to his tank give him a bath in warm salt water, and gently run use a cotton wool bud to run over him looking for any bite marks.
> ...


good advice just remember to rinse off the saltwater with tepid clean water as the leo will feel tight :2thumb:


----------



## Mozart (Jan 10, 2011)

suez said:


> good advice just remember to rinse off the saltwater with tepid clean water as the leo will feel tight :2thumb:


Doh, knew I forgot to mention something >.<
Thank you for pointing that out!


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

if a cricket can bite a leo i dont see why a flea cant?

if your cat has got fleas that keep coming back you need to sort them out properly, they will be living in your carpets and furniture and only jumping on the cat to feed.

as you have reps you need to spray the house with sometihng like Skoosh which is safe around reps.

and use something that works on your cat - flea spray from the petshop will not work - its a waste of time and money. 
you need to get something like frontline or stronghold ( frontline spot on can be bought online, you dont need to go to a vet ) and worm the cat at the same time with drontal.


----------



## Bradley (Aug 26, 2009)

it will not be fleas it will be pinhead crickets that have hatched in your tank


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

why are they on the cat then?


----------



## Junior13reptilez (Oct 17, 2010)

pigglywiggly said:


> why are they on the cat then?


 Because they're friends with the cat?:bash:


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

fleas are a distinctive shape and definatly cant be confused with pinhead crickets!


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

First off you need to elimate the source of the fleas - your cat and your furniture. I would treat your cat with frontline combo (one spot on will protect your cat from catching any fleas for a month) - don't bother with flea spraying it every day. Pigglywiggly makes a good point with the Drontal. Then get a can of VIP fleas and treat all the rooms in your house (don't do the rep room while your reps are in there). Make sure the rooms are extremely well ventilated before you put your reps back in. (so you will have to do all but one and then move your reps). In the mean time completely clean out all of your vivs etc and give your leo a warm bath. You may need to do this again after your rep room has been treated. DO NOT SPRAY YOUR LEO OR THE VIV WITH VIP FLEAS!!! 

After that load it all back in and keep an eye out. VIP fleas lasts in your home for 6 months.


----------

